
Peter Thiel, Trump Adviser, Has a Backup Country: New Zealand - sxcurry
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/25/technology/peter-thiel-new-zealand-citizenship.html
======
my_first_acct
The main news in the article is that Peter Thiel has had New Zealand
citizenship since 2011; this was only recently revealed. Questions are being
raised in NZ about how it was possible for him to obtain citizenship without
(apparently) spending significant time in the country.

